# Fmj .45 +P?



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey all, first post here as I just got my first handgun, a Glock 21SF. I bought the gun for protection from 4-legged creatures in the wilderness, for the most part. Yes, I know there are better guns for that. And they weight twice as much. The .45 is my compromise between power and weight. I trek for many miles carrying lots of photo and backpacking gear, so weight is a very important issue.

So, I also understand from large game hunting that a solid bullet is more effective on large game, including large bears, for deeper penetration and quicker kills. Also, power comes from velocity so I'm looking for +P ammo to pack in the backcountry. But I can't seem to find a +P FMJ in 45. In fact, I can't even find a good .45 230Gr FMJ bullet that doesn't advertise that it is designed "for target practice", +P or not... So does there exist a good .45 FMJ 230Gr +P round? Thanks,


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, I don't think you'd find a FMJ .45 that is advertised as a hunting load, or for personal defense. That being said, if they wrote "hunting load" on the box, it wouldn't change what the cartridge is. Since you're in the woods over penetration isn't really an issue, and going with a .45 FMJ +P would probably suffice. Just don't expect anything spectacular against a bear or something.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

moving to ammo section... again. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wish I could help you but I think you will lose the fight with a Grizz if it comes down to it. Wrong gun. That one is made for two legged creatures not four legged.


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Joeywhat said:


> Well, I don't think you'd find a FMJ .45 that is advertised as a hunting load, or for personal defense. That being said, if they wrote "hunting load" on the box, it wouldn't change what the cartridge is. Since you're in the woods over penetration isn't really an issue, and going with a .45 FMJ +P would probably suffice. Just don't expect anything spectacular against a bear or something.


That's the problem, I can't find .45 FMJ +P anywhere, locally or online...


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

js said:


> moving to ammo section... again. :smt023


Sorry, I reposted cause I thought the first one disappeared...


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, no one may make any +P 230 gr .45 ammunition. TBH, I don't think it will matter. Like stated above, the .45 ACP is a marginal cartridge for hunting. Also, FMJ isn't always better for hunting. It is, however, better for hunting with loads that are not powerful enough to penetrate sufficiently.

You're best bet is to either carry whatever ammo you can find, and hope that you land a good shot in a vital area, or that the noise and impact of the bullet scares the threat away. You'd be better off with a 10mm for an autoloader, or a minimum .357 mag for a wheel gun.


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Joeywhat said:


> Well, no one may make any +P 230 gr .45 ammunition. TBH, I don't think it will matter. Like stated above, the .45 ACP is a marginal cartridge for hunting.


On the contrary, if the cartridge is in fact "marginal", then having the extra speed of a +P round may make the difference...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The extra speed will mean nothing. Why do you think guides that take noob hunters out in the woods never use a Golck 21F. They sure would like to save some weight as they encounter bears all the time. They know what will work and what will not. For your own protection I sugest you study up on bear hunting a little. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Buffalo Bore makes a .45ACP +P FMJ flat nose. Not sure how deep it digs. http://www.buffalobore.com/ammunition/default.htm#45acp

Standard-pressure FMJRN goes 27+ inches in bare gelatin. Not sure where you live, but that depth seems ample for a black bear, if not a brown.

There are lots of light guns that are more powerful than the relatively puny .45ACP. The Glock 20 in 10mm is an obvious choice. One of the scandium Smiths like the 329 in .44 Mag would be even better, though they are not fun to shoot. Then again, the odds of having to pop a critter are very slim to begin with.


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Baldy said:


> The extra speed will mean nothing. Why do you think guides that take noob hunters out in the woods never use a Golck 21F. They sure would like to save some weight as they encounter bears all the time. They know what will work and what will not. For your own protection I sugest you study up on bear hunting a little. Good luck.:smt1099


If I were going bear hunting I wouldn't take a Glock 21 either! But I'm not bear hunting, I'm hiking in mountain lion territory, mostly... Also, where the shot lands is as important as what the shot lands, so I figured for my first gun I wouldn't start off with a snubnosed 454 Casull...


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Buffalo Bore makes a .45ACP +P FMJ flat nose. Not sure how deep it digs. http://www.buffalobore.com/ammunition/default.htm#45acp
> 
> Standard-pressure FMJRN goes 27+ inches in bare gelatin. Not sure where you live, but that depth seems ample for a black bear, if not a brown.
> 
> There are lots of light guns that are more powerful that the relatively puny .45ACP. The Glock 20 in 10mm is an obvious choice. One of the scandium Smiths like the 329 in .44 Mag would be even better, though they are not fun to shoot. Then again, the odds of having to pop a critter are very slim to begin with.


Thanks Mike, that's exactly what I was looking for... And yes, I just discovered the 10mm a week or so after I bought this 45... I wish my dealer had told me about the 10mm, as he knew what I was buying the gun for. Thanks again,


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Can you return the Glock 21 or swap it for the 20? If the dealer knew you were looking for a SD gun against 4-legged creatures, he should know the 10mm is a world of difference over a .45ACP.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I think a 4" .357 would be a better choice, TBH. It wouldn't be much heavier. Or go for the .44 mag. I'd trust my life against a beer with a .44 mag over a 10mm any day. Revolvers don't always have to way more then autoloaders.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Joeywhat said:


> I'd trust my life against a beer with a .44 mag over a 10mm any day.


Me too, and I've been injured by beer much more often than by bear. :mrgreen:


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Can you return the Glock 21 or swap it for the 20? If the dealer knew you were looking for a SD gun against 4-legged creatures, he should know the 10mm is a world of difference over a .45ACP.


I should be able to but I'm not going to push it... I already bought a bunch of ammo for it, and I really like it too... I'd also like to have a revolver anyways, so I'll probably just get a Ruger Redhawk for those times I'm in bear country... But our only 4-legged predator out here in Southern California are mountain lions, and they do attack on occasion. So for those times I'll carry the lighter 45... I suppose in a mountain lion attack, being able to land a shot would be more critical than bullet weight...


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Joeywhat said:


> I think a 4" .357 would be a better choice, TBH. It wouldn't be much heavier. Or go for the .44 mag. I'd trust my life against a beer with a .44 mag over a 10mm any day. Revolvers don't always have to way more then autoloaders.


Or perhaps a more peaceful approach may be some sort of 12 step program. Just don't bring your revolver into any of the meetings, I hear they frown on that sort of thing...


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey...one or two beers is nothing...but get 15 of 'em in front of you, and you've got your work cut out for you :smt082

Maybe I should start proofreading...LMAO


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cor-Bon also makes a +P 45 ACP load in their DPX line for deep penetration.

http://www.dakotaammo.net/products/corbon/dpx.htm


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd carry the 185gr +P DPX from Corbon. It kicks like a mother but in the Glock 21 it should be nothing short of controllable.

My choice against mountain lions would be a S&W 686 with 4" barrel, and for defense strictly against bears, I'd go nothing short of a .44mag. But that's just me. At least you're packing something better than a .22LR. :mrgreen:


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Your 45 will work fine on mt lions....as long as you see him before he gets you. You know in many years working in the woods, mostly black bear country, I never had any bear cause a problem. One of the last encounters before I retired was on a forest fire near coast. A big black bear came out of the brush about 100' in front of me on woods rd. He stood up, looked at me and waved. I waved back and he headed back into brush. Always liked bears.


----------

